# Plus de saisie automatique des caractères accentués ?



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai perdu la saisie automatique des caractères accentués (la présélection du caractère le plus couramment utilisé si on fait un appui long). 
C'est extrêmement chiant : avez-vous constaté la même chose après la mise à jour de votre iPad en 4.2.1 ?
J'ai fait une restauration, pour partir sur une "clean install" je ne sais pas si ça a joué.  
Sur le coup je me suis dit qu'il fallait bien qu'il détermine quel caractère était saisi le plus souvent, mais toujours rien depuis la mis à jour, le soir même de sa disponibilité


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2010)

Oui je viens de constater cela. 
J'ai d'ailleurs fait un post a ce sujet il y a une heure juste plus bas que le tien


----------



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2010)

Tu as fait une mise à jour ou une "clean install" ?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Novembre 2010)

J'ai ça aussi et ça m'énerve passablement, mais ça fait "partie" de la MàJ.
C'était soit ils mettaient le même système sur iPhone soit ils le supprimaient sur iPad.
Je crois qu'ils ont tranché, mais je suis pas sur que ça soit du bon côté...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est plutôt un retour en arrière. Cette fonction était vraiment très très pratique.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (24 Novembre 2010)

Je l'ai constaté aussi et je ne comprends absolument pas ce retour en arrière.


----------



## PO_ (24 Novembre 2010)

Put...réfaction, mais ils ont bouffé quoi chez Apple. Du concentré de connerie ? J'avais remarqué cet aspect de la frappe et je trouvais ça franchement pratique ... Qu'est ce qu'ils vont nous pondre la prochaine fois.  Je suis d'accord qu'il y a ait des chois différents, mais qu'au moins ils proposent à l'utilisateur différentes options,, ...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Novembre 2010)

Ben en fait ça me pourrit complètement la frappe rapide. Avec à, par exemple, c'est la faute obligatoire quand on est pressé, alors qu'avec le clic long je prenais le temps. Je suis heureux de voir arriver le clavier Grec, mais ça, ça fout tout en l'air


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2010)

Pareil. La fonction a disparue (je m'y attendais un peu, puisque la volonté d'Apple semble être un alignement des fonctions iPad/iPhone - cf l'histoire du petit bouton latéral noir).
Comme vous tous, je la regrette infiniment, et je ne comprends absolument pas ce retour en arrière.
C'était trois fois rien, et génial à la fois. Sur le plan ergonomique, ça facilitait la frappe de façon considérable.
Maintenant ce gain d'ergonomie était-il apprécié à sa juste valeur par des anglophones ?
Je ne sais pas qui teste tout ça et qui prend les décision "locales"...
Bon, chose positive, le retour du clavier grec, dont la disparition était une aberration et pas très délicat vis a vis de nos amis européens (je n'ai pas d'amis mathématiciens ;-)).


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

Je me permet de poster ici la réponse de Cameleone à la meme question dans un autre poste :

Pour avoir le é, il suffit d'effleurer la touche "e" sur le clavier virtuel de l'iPad en glissant le doigt vers le haut. C'est ce que j'ai trouvé pour l'heure de plus rapide pour écrire le "é".

NB : ça marche aussi pour le "à", bien pratique également. Et aussi pour le "û" (moins évident...) et le "î"...


----------



## Le docteur (25 Novembre 2010)

Le clavier grec n'a jamais été présent sur l'iPad et il n'avait pas disparu de l'iPhone (ou alors je ne m'en étais pas aperçu, mais ça m'étonnerait tout de même).

Par contre, je souscris à ce que dit Steve Jobs : j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir une nouvelle machine. Elle perd carrément une partie de son intérêt, ni plus ni moins.

En plus on continue à se farcir le dictionnaire québecois. Apple se fout vraiment de la gueule des non-américains. 
Peut-être que deux trois mauvais coucheurs ont déclaré qu'ils ne pouvaient pas hésiter sur une touche (mais franchement, vous restez comme un con le doigt appuyé sur une touche, vous ?).

Ca commence à être un gros problème chez Apple en ce qui me concerne. J'en ai vraiment assez de ce mépris. Sur ordinateur je songe retourner sur Windows si leur dictionnaire "québecois" s'incruste sans être virable (pour l'instant j'y arrive, mais le jour où ce ne sera plus possible ça va être chiant). Déjà ça, ça suffit à me donner l'impression d'être sur un système qui me manque de respect sur iOS4, alors ce coup là, ça pourrait être le coup de trop : je vais finir sous Moleskine.


----------

